# Lotion Calculator????



## dixilee (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone found such a thing, a lotion calculator? I'm just starting to experiment with lotion & cream making, and something like that would make things easier to work out.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 16, 2012)

When I first started making my own lotions about 2 years ago, I asked the same exact question. I was dearly hoping to find something like SoapCalc but for lotions instead of soap, but I came up nill.

I don't know if that still holds true or not, though, because I haven't looked any further for a lotion calculator since discovering SwiftCraftyMonkey's wonderful blog. Here is a lotion-making tutorial from her site that is chock-full of info:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1020026/introdu ... hingie.pdf 

Her blog is a vast storage vault of wonderful and valuable info for B&B experts as well as beginning beginners. I often lose myself on there like a kid loses himself/herself in a toy store or candy shop. I can't recommend her blog highly enough, no matter if you're just starting out and don't know an emulsifier from a thickener, or if you've been at it for 20 years or more.


IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you mean a calculator to figure out percentages?

I've used WSP's percentage calculator and batch size calculator to tweak recipes and resize them.

HTH


----------



## whistlernatural (Jul 23, 2012)

The Soap Maker program is a pretty amazing program for those just starting out, calculating the percentages of your ingredients, and you can re-size your recipe with ease.   Once you start working with high volumes, though, it can be a little time consuming trying to integrate all the data with your accounting software. 

http://www.soapmaker.ca/


Lisa
_________________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com


----------

